# Guy sinks kayak! Terrifying!!!



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3WeXGmqYsE


Ok maybe more funny than terrifying. I have a feeling this video will be around for a while.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That was posted on here about 2 weeks ago. I had almost cleared it from my memory. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

there needs to be a John Wayne channel with continuous loops of the movies the Duke made and 'some' people need to be forced to sit and watch at least 4 hours a week. just sayin':yes:


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Big ol' hungry gator would have made that video much more entertaining.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Some people should never get on the water


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahaha I told a buddy of man who can't swim flip a kayak. Was not nearly a funny but that's because he was airborne infantry. But him white knuckling the kayak look just like this kid lol.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Haha oh man thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone's got some sugar in the tank.

Which is fine, until said sugar melts in the water.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Blake R. said:


> Someone's got some sugar in the tank.
> 
> Which is fine, until said sugar melts in the water.


Yep. Hard to paddle with that 'wrist problem'.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow...just...wow lol


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I think he needs to stay where he is more comfortable - most likely the mall. Someone failed that poor guy when raising him.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

daniel9829 said:


> Some people should never get on the water


Too bad his parents met...


----------

